# DOWN TOWN POMONA IS BACK



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=78663394

ALL RIGHT EVERY ONE 
Here it is! A free cruise night sat JANUARY 29 th 2011 5pm-10pm !!! We have live music , good food ,awards. 50/50 and a great time!!!!! Open to all clubs and solo riders, bikes welcome .
If we can start to get over a hundred cars ,There will be talk of getting the area to be blocked off to cruise around like in FONTANNA!!! Also we will have vendors selling kool stuff (spots are available). For more info call 909-214-6048
Thankyou to all that have attended in the past Tradition,Ganges to Grace, Ohana,Contagious,Dukes,Oldies,RELICS,The Jackels,Throttel Kings, Cantineros,Autoholics,King of Knights, Pomona valley Hog CHAPTER,Down South, Ontario CLASSICS,The ANDRADE FAMILY, Royal Image, SO CAL CONCEPTS, AND ALL SOLO CRUISERS!!!!!If i missed any one drop me a line.


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Mar 16 2010, 08:50 PM~16913018
> *http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=78663394
> 
> ALL RIGHT EVERY ONE
> ...


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

date


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 17 2010, 05:42 AM~16914705
> *date
> *


FIXXED


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_ALL RIGHT EVERY ONE 
Here it is! A free cruise night MARCH 27 5pm-10pm !!! We have live music , good food ,awards. 50/50 and a great time!!!!! Open to all clubs and solo riders, bikes welcome .
If we can start to get over a hundred cars ,There will be talk of getting the area to be blocked off to cruise around like in FONTANNA!!! Also we will have vendors selling kool stuff (spots are available). For more info call 909-214-6048
Thankyou to all that have attended in the past Tradition,Ganges to Grace, Ohana,Contagious,Dukes,Oldies,RELICS,The Jackels,Throttel Kings, Cantineros,Autoholics,King of Knights, Pomona valley Hog CHAPTER,Down South, Ontario CLASSICS,The ANDRADE FAMILY, Royal Image, SO CAL CONCEPTS, AND ALL SOLO CRUISERS!!!!!If i missed any one drop me a line._
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
T T T


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks all :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

YOU KNOW OHANA SO CAL WILL BETHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

NO THANKS NEED ALWAYS WILLING TO SUPPORT FRIENDS POSTED ON MY WEBSITE 
HERES THE LINK BELOW 

http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...nth=2&year=2010


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

GTG IN THE HOUSE


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

kool lookin forward to seeing everyone!! And Big Al dont forget the flyers for your show in may!!!


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

will be there :biggrin:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

right on !!!!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Mar 24 2010, 03:15 PM~16988451
> *TTT :thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

tomarrow folks!!! its lookin good!!!!


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

ILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_*TONIGHT!*_


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Great turn out!!! Way to go!!


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Pomona 3.27.10 Pictures GREAT TURN OUT DAVID


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)




----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice pics Roy. It was a good turn out David, hope to be there earlier next time. :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

JUST GOT HOME, GREAT TURN OUT. HOPE IT KEEPS GOING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: GOOD JOB DAVID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

WOWWOW Thanks to everyone that came out, this was the biggest one so far!!! ALL the clubs and solo riders made this a really great time!!! To all that helped to spread the word Thankyou :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ROY thanks for postin up the pics so quickly!!! I hope everyone made it home safely!! and I look forward to next month!!!!


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

good turnout last night... alot of nice cars... good spot too


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

BEDSLEAD is cool having you at dads pad. Hope you can make it over to my pad soon and put away some soon.


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks again to everyone!and all the clubs
Ohana,Bridge Town oldies,Rare Class,Fine Life,Elite,Traffic,Down South, Islanders, Swift,Tradition I E ,Contagious,Way of LIFE, Gangs to Grace,Tradition SO CAL,Legacy,Duces,The Andrade family,RELICS ,Old Memories,SO CAL CONCEPTS and all solo riders!!! If i forgot anyone drop me a line,


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

THE NEXT ONE IS APRIL 24 TH ON SATURDAY SAME TIME!SAME PLACE!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

bedslead Posted Yesterday, 10:31 PM 
BUMP

:wave:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Apr 6 2010, 10:22 PM~17119251
> *RARECLASS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT
> *


 :h5:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

map


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*BUMP* :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

THE NEXT ONE IS APRIL 24 TH ON SATURDAY SAME TIME!SAME PLACE!!! 


> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Apr 10 2010, 07:38 AM~17151540
> *map
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hollywood cruise night
Date:04.16.10
Time: 09:30pm
Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
This cruise has been cracking for weeks; it gets better every weekend lots of riders and girls. Cops don’t trip they even ask you to hit the switch calling out all clubs an solo riders lets make it happen keep it flowing


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

i asked for the day off just to make it! :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Apr 14 2010, 10:09 PM~17198017
> *i asked for the day off just to make it! :biggrin:
> *


_ME TOO_


----------



## casuals (Jan 21, 2008)

casuals c.c will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_T T T _


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

its LOOKING GOOD ! thanks ALL!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Apr 16 2010, 10:54 PM~17218242
> *its LOOKING GOOD ! thanks ALL!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

T
T
T
 
GOOD TURN OUT LAST MONTH


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

LET'S DO IT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*BUMP*


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT FOR A FRIEND :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Apr 22 2010, 10:28 AM~17270398
> *TTT FOR A FRIEND  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*X's 2*


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Right on AMIGOS!!!! Just picked up the awards for this weekended's cruise night!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

ONE MORE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*Count down in 9 hours.  *:wow:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_LEAVING IN 4.5 HOURS_


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Sounds pretty good, just needed a reason to bring the 61 out ... :biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

ITS A GOOD SPOT
TTT :biggrin: 
ILL BE THERE IN A BIT


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*LEAVING IN 1 HOUR*


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 24 2010, 03:55 PM~17290220
> *LEAVING IN 1 HOUR
> *


YOUR BRINGING THE CADDIE :cheesy:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Leaving now north Fontana


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

GREAT TURN OUT!!!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Apr 24 2010, 04:55 PM~17290478
> *YOUR BRINGING THE CADDIE  :cheesy:
> *


SHE IS STILL UNDERGOING A MAJOR FACE LIFT.

BUT OVER ALL IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT.
THIS IS FOR YOU BEDSLEAD.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00o3KFVoM0g&feature=email


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Man this was another great cruise night!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to all that rolled in THANKYOU!!! ill post up pics soon!!! I hope everyone made it home safely!!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 24 2010, 09:59 PM~17292270
> *SHE IS STILL UNDERGOING A MAJOR FACE LIFT.
> 
> BUT OVER ALL IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT.
> ...


right on RAYMOND !!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_Sorry fellas thats it for tonite._


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks!!!!!!good pics bro!!!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Cinco De Mayo Car Show and Fiesta May 8th Every One welcome 
Car Club with most cars participation trophy and $200.00 cash (must be flying plaques)

Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for Pre-Registration form


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

BEDSLEAD what's your take on this?


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 25 2010, 04:11 PM~17297286
> *BEDSLEAD what's your take on this?
> 
> 
> ...


old skoll magic man style!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Again thankyou to all that attended!!! Some of came from other shows from earlier in the day,and some came out for the first time! Thankyou to all , your support makes for a great time and allows it to keep growing!!!Clubs in attendence were OHANA ,ELITE,GROUPE,TRUCHA,LIFE STYLE, ROYAL IMAGE,TRADITION SOCAL,TRAFFIC, CONTAGIOUS,CASUALES, CLASSIC GEMS,GANGS TO GRACE,JACKELS,RELICS, and thanks to the ANDRADE FAMILY,and the vendors of the market night and D&G KUSTOMS. Hope to see you all next month. 5/29/10 same place same time. Also if i forgot anyone drop me a line!! THANKS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

FEW PICTURES


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

GREAT CRUISE NIGHT, OHANA SO CAL HAD A GOOD TIME. WE GOT TO KEEP IT GOING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## casuals (Jan 21, 2008)

casuals c.c had a good time.


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

next one 5/29/10 :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Apr 28 2010, 09:56 AM~17329685
> *next one  5/29/10    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I gotta stop by and check the next one on the 29th.


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

bump
:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC COMING THRU!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Occutlass (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Mar 16 2010, 09:50 PM~16913018
> *http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=78663394
> 
> ALL RIGHT EVERY ONE
> ...


ILLUSTRIOUS C.C OC CHAPTER WAS THERE (SOLO) BUT I WAS THERE....


----------



## LOW RODZ (May 13, 2010)




----------



## LOW RODZ (May 13, 2010)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

ALL RIGHT EVERY ONE 
Here it is! A free cruise night may 29 th 5pm-10pm !!! We have live music , good food ,awards. 50/50 and a great time!!!!! Open to all clubs and solo riders, bikes welcome .
If we can start to get over a hundred cars ,There will be talk of getting the area to be blocked off to cruise around like in FONTANNA!!! Also we will have vendors selling kool stuff (spots are available). For more info call 909-214-6048
Thankyou to all that have attended in the past Tradition,Ganges to Grace, Ohana,Contagious,Dukes,Oldies,RELICS,The Jackels,Throttel Kings, Cantineros,Autoholics,King of Knights, Pomona valley Hog CHAPTER,Down South, Ontario CLASSICS,The ANDRADE FAMILY, Royal Image,ILLUSTRIOUS C.C OC CHAPTER :biggrin: SO CAL CONCEPTS, AND ALL SOLO CRUISERS!!!!!If i missed any one drop me a line.


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Occutlass_@May 12 2010, 09:59 PM~17473143
> *ILLUSTRIOUS C.C OC CHAPTER WAS THERE (SOLO) BUT I WAS THERE....
> *


thanks!!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

hey we have a different band this time! its lookin good!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

WE HAVE A NEW BAND THIS TIME!!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_



Originally posted by bedslead@May 13 2010, 04:06 PM~17480722
*ALL RIGHT EVERY ONE 
Here it is! A free cruise night may 29 th 5pm-10pm !!! We have live music , good food ,awards. 50/50 and a great time!!!!! Open to all clubs and solo riders, bikes welcome .
If we can start to get over a hundred cars ,There will be talk of getting the area to be blocked off to cruise around like in FONTANNA!!! Also we will have vendors selling kool stuff (spots are available). For more info call 909-214-6048
Thankyou to all that have attended in the past Tradition,Ganges to Grace, Ohana,Contagious,Dukes,Oldies,RELICS,The Jackels,Throttel Kings, Cantineros,Autoholics,King of Knights, Pomona valley Hog CHAPTER,Down South, Ontario CLASSICS,The ANDRADE FAMILY, Royal Image,ILLUSTRIOUS C.C OC CHAPTER  :biggrin:  SO CAL CONCEPTS, AND ALL SOLO CRUISERS!!!!!If i missed any one drop me a line.
*

Click to expand...

_


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

this sat lets roll again!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

OHANA WILL BETHERE FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

wouldnt miss it bro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

THATS RIGHT COME TO CRUISE NIGHT IN BEAUTIFUL DOWN TOWN POMONA!!!!!!!!!!
HOSTED BY RELICS CAR CLUB
WITH SPECIAL GUEST BAND THE HOWLIN WOLF TRIO
FREE VENDOR SPOTS 
THIS SATURDAY 5/29/10
ACCROSS FROM THE GLASS HOUSE
50/50 RAFFEL AWARDS AND MORE
KALL DAVID 909-214-6048 
LOOKING FORWARD TO SEE EVERYONE AGAIN!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

wheres the pix at ... :biggrin:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

HEY EVERY ONE THANKS FOR YOU SUPPORT !! EVEN WITH THIS HEAT AND A HOLIDAY WEEKEND WE HAD A GREAT SHOW!!! THANKYOU TO ALL FROM MY SELF AND THE RELICS CC.


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

HEY EVERY ONE THANKS FOR YOU SUPPORT !! EVEN WITH THIS HEAT AND A HOLIDAY WEEKEND WE HAD A GREAT SHOW!!! THANKYOU TO ALL FROM MY SELF AND THE RELICS CC. ILL POST PIC TOMARROW NIGHT ! AGAIN A GREAT BIG THANKYOU!!!!!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

OHANA HAD A GOOD TIME, SEE YOU NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

ALL right!! its the BIG ONE YEAR!!! AND ITS GUNNA BE GOOOD!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@May 13 2010, 04:06 PM~17480722
> *ALL RIGHT EVERY ONE
> Here it is! A free cruise night may 29 th 5pm-10pm !!! We have live music , good food ,awards. 50/50 and a great time!!!!! Open to all clubs and solo riders, bikes welcome .
> If we can start to get over a hundred cars ,There will be talk of getting the area to be blocked off to cruise around like in FONTANNA!!! Also we will have vendors selling kool stuff (spots are available). For more info call 909-214-6048
> ...


TRAFFIC WAS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Here we go folks!! the one year mark!!! lets make it happen !! everyone is invited same place. from 5 pm to 10 pm.awards good times and live music all free!!!
Free vendor spots and free to bring in your ride!!!!Thanks again to all that been coming its a great time!!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

new flyer coming soon


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

It loooking good !!!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

We're ready :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

almost time!!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*TONIGHT!!*


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

LOOKING FORWARD TO ANOTHER GOOD TIME!!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

AWARDS TO NIGHT FOR 
CLUB PARTICIPATION
1970
1760
1950
CLASSIC
HOTROD 
CUSTOM
LOWRIDER
!!!!LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME!!!


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for a good time... My uncle and homie were winners tonight...


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

tHANKS FOR ROLLING OUT!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

this sat!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

POSTED AS ALWAYS :biggrin: 
http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...nth=6&year=2010


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Jul 27 2010, 09:46 AM~18152750
> *POSTED AS ALWAYS  :biggrin:
> http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...nth=6&year=2010
> *


  thanks for the help ROY!!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

whats up dave, gonna try to make it out there this time. i know ive been missing it the last few months but hopefully we'll be out there sat. :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

more vendors have been added!! :biggrin:


----------



## hotshots (Jul 26, 2003)

MobStar Clothing will be there.


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hotshots_@Jul 28 2010, 01:47 PM~18164951
> *MobStar Clothing will be there.
> 
> 
> ...


Right on!! See ya there!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

LET'S DO THE DAMN THING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Jul 29 2010, 02:53 AM~18171996
> *LET'S DO THE DAMN THING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Tell Peter to charge them batteries!! :biggrin:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

:biggrin: thanks all


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

tomarrow!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Tooday!! come on out!


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

had a real good time tonight. thank you :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

another good turn out ,always a good place to chill.. TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA... :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

HAD A GOOD TIME AS ALWAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the 61 (Oct 11, 2009)

yeah it was cool just need a few more Heavey Hitters


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

WHERE ARE THE PIC'S??????????????????????     :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Aug 2 2010, 08:18 PM~18211837
> *WHERE ARE THE PIC'S??????????????????????         :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


X2 :drama:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

only had a few cell pics! ill try and get them up!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

this weekend


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 









[/quote]


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

THIS IS THE LAST ONE FOR THE SUMMER. LETS DO IT UP RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Last one??? WTH!!! Tell me it's not so...


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 26 2010, 01:06 PM~18412881
> *Last one???  WTH!!!  Tell me it's not so...
> 
> *


LAST ONE FOR THE SUMMER. THE CRUISE NIGHT IS YEAR ROUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Aug 27 2010, 03:01 AM~18418677
> *LAST ONE FOR THE SUMMER. THE CRUISE NIGHT IS YEAR ROUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Ohhh! I see what you did there....


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

McKinley Children's Center 110th Anniversary Car Show 4 Kids.

This event is to help raise money by donation and bring awareness for children who have suffered abuse.

This event will feature fun activities for the entire family, including a walk-a-thon, car show, games, food, music and memorabilia. Most importantly this event will be coverd by local media.

So come on down and help inspire our youth showing them what hard work and dedication can lead to.

For additional information and registration please call 909 670-1577.
Or check us on the web @ http://www.mckinleycc.org/

THANK YOU ! HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE ! wink.gif


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Mar 16 2010, 09:50 PM~16913018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tomorrow. :cheesy:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

yes its on tomarrow ! thanks for keeping it alive. this might be the last of the year because we are going in to the holidays,thanks for everyones support. we will be trying to make it better each year. Lets enjoy it one more time!! :biggrin:


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

I"ll be there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

TODAY TODAY SAME PLACE SAME TIME


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

TOO NIGHT COME ON OUT!!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

hOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*We'll be there as soon as the ol' lady combs her mop.*


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*AS ALWAYS HAD A GOOD TIME, THANKS DAVID.*


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*Word has it, next month a "HOLLOWEEN" theme cruise nite. I wonder if there will be awards for best costume?*


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey every one its on for this SAT OCT 30, with a costume contest!!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*



Originally posted by bedslead@Oct 24 2010, 05:41 PM~18895933
Hey every one its on for this SAT  OCT 30, with a costume contest!!

Click to expand...

*


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

LETS DO THIS , LETS PACK THE PLACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT FOR A FRIEND :biggrin:
POSTED ON WEBSITE
http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...nth=9&year=2010


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Jun 16 2010, 03:02 PM~17806404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it look good we gonna try to make it


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

were a still havin it!! Awards for CARS AND BEST COSTUMES > GUY GIRLS AND KID!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

HAD A GOOD TIME AS ALWAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hollywood cruise night
Date:11-06-10
Time: 09:30pm
Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove in hollywood


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Picking up the awards for this sat!!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Tomarrow .Come on out for some after thanks giving cruzing!!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

YOU KNOW OHANA WILL BETHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC IS GONNA BE THERE FO SHO!


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

Tradition southern california will be there.... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

its on see you there :biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

JUST GOT BACK HAD A GOOD TIME AS ALWAYS. THANKS DAVE KEEP IT GOING.
CONTAGIOUS CC


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

:drama: Good turnout!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Everyone thanks for the support !! happy to hear you had a good time! Hope eveyone made it home safely!!! We will keep it going as long as there is the support . Thanks pics soon to come!!


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

Tradition cc.southern california had a good time..good turn out...


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

OHANA SO CAL HAVE A GOOD TIME AS ALWAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AS LONG AS YOU HAVE A CRUISE NIGHT, YOU KNOW OHANA WILL BETHERE. GOOD JOB DAVID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

IT S time !!! With the weather being so nice we got the OK to start it early!!!!!
We will be having the cruise night this sat! JANUARY 29 2011!!! This will be the first one of the year!!! , I KNOW IT IS SHORT NOTICE! But lets ENJOY THE WEATHER!!!!! same place FROM 5 pm to 10pm
Any questions call me 909-214-6048
all clubs welcome!!!!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> *IT S time !!! With the weather being so nice we got the OK to start it early!!!!!
> We will be having the cruise night this sat! JANUARY 29 2011!!! This will be the first one of the year!!! , I KNOW IT IS SHORT NOTICE! But lets ENJOY THE WEATHER!!!!! same place FROM 5 pm to 10pm
> Any questions call me 909-214-6048
> all clubs welcome!!!!*
> ...


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

tonight


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

doin it again this SAT!!!


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

i'm heading over to the US from australia this weekend, planning on checking out this meet! 

looking forward to seeing some of these awesome cars in person :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

SORRY EVERYONE CRUISE NIGHT IS CANCELLED FOR TONIGHT. WELL BE BACK NEXT MONTH,
BUT THERE IS GOING TO BE A CRUISE AT FAT BURGER IN POMONA TODAY! GO CHECK IT OUT!!!!
THANKS!!!


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

March Cruise night?
:biggrin:


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sinisster65_@Mar 10 2011, 03:34 PM~20061507
> *March Cruise night?
> :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sinisster65_@Mar 11 2011, 05:28 PM~20070286
> *:dunno:
> *


yesSS!!!! IT S ON FOR THIS SAT!!!!! PASS THE WORD!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









*SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

This weekend!!!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

It s on for tonight!!! hope to see you all there
WE have some kool awards for tonight!!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

It still a go for tonight!!! dress warm!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

ROLLIN OUT SEE YOU THERE!!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND RIDERS THAT ROLLED OUT TONIGHT!!!IT WAS COLD BUT A GOOD TIME!!!! :h5:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

OHANA SO CAL HAD A GOOD TIME. SEE YOU NEXT MONTH :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

: salvador62, plumjuc


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LAST TIME LETS MAKE IT FOURTY OR MORE :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









*SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD

ADD YOURSELF TO ROLL CALL IF YOUR COMING OUT! CHECK THE TOPIC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=586677


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It was a cold night, but a good time!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

WHERES THE PICS???????????????????????    :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

OK DAVID MY CALENDER IS UPDATED TILL DEC WITH YOU CRUISE NIGHTS LET ME KNOW IF ANY CHANGES NEED TO BE DONE :biggrin: 
LINK BELOW
http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...&move=nextMonth


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

My good Homie Al, his wife and his son Al Jr. were out there in a mint colored 48. Hopefully we can make it out to your next cruise night in P-Town David.
:nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

And for the winners of the night that stayed around! They recieved this tire care kit.
Sponsored by GREASERS ALLEY!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TOMORROW!!!TOMORROW!!!tomorrow!!!!
TOMORROW !!! tomorrow!!!!APRIL 2nd
:biggrin: 
WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









* TOMORROW!!!!tomorrow!!!!TOMORROW SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TODAY !!! today TODAY AT 4pm !!!! 
TODAY TODAY TODAY 4pm!!!

:biggrin: 
WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









* TODay !!!! TODAY!!!! today! SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

WE HAD ABOUT 70 CARS OUT SO LETS MAKE IT 100 THIS TIME.
THIS EVENT HAS BEEN A GREAT SUCCESS . ********DUE TO FEEDBACK FROM CRUISERS WE ARE GOING TO CHANGE THE TIME TO 1:30PM WITH A 2:15 ROLLOUT AND SEE HOW IT GOES***********

*SATURDAY MAY 7TH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 1:30PM MEET UP . 2:15 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

APRIL 30th
We are doing it again!!!!!
ALWAYS the LAST sat of the month


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

whats up Dave, gonna try to make it out this time.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Apr 18 2011, 04:18 PM~20367029
> *whats up Dave, gonna try to make it out this time.
> *


KOOL!! IT SHOULD BE GREAT WEATHER!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 350 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And smokin Hot Model contest. Most cash prize money for the Hop Contest on the Westcoast!!!

See LO LO's, DUBS, EUROS, IMPORTS, MOTORCYCLES, BIKES AND MORE!










CYA there!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

we have awards lined up!! an a good time planned!!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

ouch ray !! lol


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

THIS WEEKEND COMMING UP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

same day same location befor the cruise night


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

SEE YOU SAT DAVID :biggrin:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

good weather to roll out!!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

GOT the awards ready!!!!!


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

comming up TOMARROW!!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

shine em up !!todaytoday


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

sup David once again it was a good turn out. CONTAGIOUS CC had a good time. keep it going :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

GOOD TIME AS ALWAYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

just a few :biggrin: this was a great night


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

JUNE 4TH " doin it for the kids " ! ~ car show ~caint wait chaaaaooow pomona n affect !


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

This month doing it again!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

more pics coming!
this sat!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

THIS SATURDAY MAY 28. ITS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Occutlass (Mar 26, 2010)

this saturday may 28 is the next one in pomona???


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup its on!!!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

SATERDAY!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Thisss weekend!!!


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Lowrider Nationals is happy to see cruzin is on!!!*

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes, Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms












supreme82 said:


> > _Originally posted by bedslead_@Mar 16 2010, 08:50 PM~16913018
> > *http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=78663394
> >
> > ALL RIGHT EVERY ONE
> > ...


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

<LI class=attachment attachmentid="327542">







100_2282.jpg (300.9 KB)
<LI class=attachment attachmentid="327550">







101_0120.jpg (98.4 KB)
<LI class=attachment attachmentid="327549">







101_0124.jpg (238.8 KB)
<LI class=attachment attachmentid="327548">







100_2291.jpg (319.8 KB)
<LI class=attachment attachmentid="327547">







100_2295.jpg (259.6 KB)
<LI class=attachment attachmentid="327546">







013.jpg (158.7 KB)
<LI class=attachment attachmentid="327545">







100_2278.jpg (281.4 KB)
<LI class=attachment attachmentid="327544">







100_2272.jpg (262.9 KB)
<LI class=attachment attachmentid="327543">







100_2270.jpg (353.2 KB)
<LI class=attachment attachmentid="327551">







101_0127.jpg (157.4 KB)


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

POMONA IS GOING DOWN TONIGHT. THE PRIZES WILL BE T-SHIRTS. SO LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN,LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Hope every one can make it !! Its gunna be a great time !! we have the original Band back to play some Rythem and Blues!!!!! And Tshirts for the top picks of the night!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

This WEEKEND!!! SAT from 5 -10


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

BUMP!!
lots of clubs clubs have called to rsvp and save a spot!!!!LOOKIN LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT!!!!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

pics of sats cruz nite


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Comming up tomarrow night!!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*TONIGHT!!!*


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

LETS DO THIS. I KNOW IT'S HOT, BUT LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

HAD A GOOD TIME AS ALWAYS. SEE YOU NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

SEE you soon!!! its looking good ! lots of RSVPS!!


----------

